# Zombie Picture



## Arcopitcairn (Oct 23, 2012)

z


----------



## ClosetWriter (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow... You are talented!


----------



## FleshEater (Oct 23, 2012)

If this was colored in a more painterly fashion (Kolchak comes to mind) it would scream with life. If you want to keep the strict line drawing alive, try adding subtle shades of gray in it.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd like to add shades of gray to it, but I'm not any good at that. Unfortunately.

Thanks, ClosetWriter! Glad you liked it!


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 23, 2012)

Your illustration skills are great. Clean, polished, professional quality. Terrific work. :encouragement:

I must say that throne looks mighty comfy! Bit of a hassle to clean though, I bet. Lol.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 24, 2012)

Great drawing! Have you considered colorizing it with an editing program? There are some good free one's around, (like photobucket) if you don't want to invest in buying one. A wonderful advantage is that you can experiment around with it, without ruining your drawing.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks! Maybe I'll give it a shot


----------



## JLAu (Oct 24, 2012)

Try tackling it with GIMP. That way you can use layers instead of messing up your drawing as you experiment with color.


----------

